# My rats ate advil, what do I do?!



## varoujan (Apr 12, 2012)

My rats, Cinders and soot, were playing on my desk while I drew a picture. I had forgotten that a couple days before I had been feeling ill and left two advil on me desk. I looked up from my picture to see Soot knawing on one and Cinders sitting behind her. I think I'm lucky I caught them on time because all they had done is lick a bit of the sweet coating off one and eaten a chunk of the other. I panicked and put them both in the cage, gave them fresh water and some grapes and blueberries. According to my mother, she might have a bad stomach ache, but aside from thay she should be fine. Will she really be alright? How can I get the advil it of her system faster? I'm really worried and I feel bad that my carelessness allowed this to happen. ;n;


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

See if you can get some milk thistle. I keep some in the freezer for emergencies when they eat something that they shouldn't have.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Rats do have incredibly fast metabolisms so if it does disagree, shouldn't do so for too long. I freaked once when I found a rat had started to eat a glowstick


----------



## varoujan (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay c:
They seem to both be doing fine fortunately. I was terrified that I had killed them yesterday!


----------



## ilovescience (May 14, 2014)

You know, I always thought it was a bit disturbing how they candy-coat advils... It's _medicine_, NOT candy.

I recently found a more than half-eaten Advil pill on the floor behind the cage, and have been worrying since. The recommended dosing for a human adult is 2 pills. The average human weighs 150 lbs. Algae (most likely suspect) weighs _half of one pound._ In humans, overdosing on Advil (ibuprofen) can cause kidney failure (whereas overdosing on Tylenol, acetaminophen, can cause liver failure), though I don't know if this translates for rats.

If anyone else knows anything about rats and accidental drug consumption/overdose, please share!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please review post dates before replying to a thread. This thread is nearly two years old and should not be revived.


----------

